# Guyana Rhom from Pedro



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

6 incher just got him today and already took down some feeders i had in there from when i was cycling the tank. you can see the head of one in one of the pics and some shrimp that he refuses to eat. let me know what u think. thanks.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Very nice looking rhom... Congratulations!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very beautiful rhom man. i miss mine.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that guy looks great


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Awesome looking killa!!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

yet another great fish from pedro


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

congrats on a beautiful fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE RHOM DUDE


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

very spotty for a 6" rhom -- incredible

carl


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

He is a beauty


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Flawless!!!!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet congrats


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one mean looking rhom, he looks awesome









Great pick up


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

was he the one that he had on sale for 59 bucks???


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

lophius said:


> very spotty for a 6" rhom -- incredible
> 
> carl
> [snapback]1039946[/snapback]​


my thoughts exactly! congrats....killer fish dude


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

I loved his healthy and color..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

phensway said:


> was he the one that he had on sale for 59 bucks???
> [snapback]1040048[/snapback]​


He was originally $60 but i got him 20% off so he was $48


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

lophius said:


> very spotty for a 6" rhom -- incredible
> 
> carl
> [snapback]1039946[/snapback]​


He may be just under 6 but thats what i bought him as... havent measured myself


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats a very nice price for a fish that looks that good !


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Great looking rhom buddy :nod:


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice pickup! pedro rocks!!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Perfect fish!!! I envy you!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Nice Fish! Pedro is awesome!!!!!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice rhom good luck


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

that fish looks awesome


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great Rhom Congrats!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice pickup.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow what a fish. amazing. good job


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Really good looking fish! He doesn't look afraid at all.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is a great looking fish.
I have purchased from Pedro as well... He has great specimens.


----------

